# My first album (please give it a try).



## RiteMus

Hello, everyone. I came to introduce my first album for free, it called _Lugar_.
Since almost two years that I start to compose music seriously... So in that time I compose a lot of pieces that now I want to shear with the world for free. 

Here is the album (Demo) in my Youtube Chanel where's a downloadable file of the full album (in the description area) for free:






In my chanel you can find one more piece called _Poema Franchesca_... My idea is to upload pieces every week to share with music lovers. I hope that you can enjoy it. If you like what you hear, please, comeback to my chanel and tell to your friends about it. The most listeners that I can have, the best for me to still composing.

Thanks for your attention. Have a nice day.
PD: Sorry if my english isn't good enough.


----------



## dwindladwayne

What a pity, is a MIDI, isn't it? I'd be curious to hear it with real instruments and good dynamics! What does the title means?


----------



## RiteMus

I wrote all the pieces in MuseScore, after that I use Magix to add VST (Edirol Orchestral)... I know the pieces would sound better with a VST like Vienna Library but... Too expensive to me. But in the future I'm going to upload all my scores to everybody. So if anybody find in one of my pieces something good enough to perform or to add a better VST, that is gonna be great. The title means Place, of course means more than that to me.


----------

